# Is this a good show steer?



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

This is my charloais/angus steer. I will be showing him in July. I just got him a couple days ago, do you think he will do good in show? I feed him about 7lbs of feed( will increase gradually)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea about cows but he sure is pretty!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You picked a good cross, a mean cross, but a good one. The only time I have ever been hurt was by this cross lol. Any how, I like him! There are 2 things that I can see 'wrong', thats not the right word but cant think of a better one. His rump is not that large and he looks to be a little higher in the back then the front. It could be the picture, hes not all set up and perdy looking, and even if these 2 things are true he looks to be fairly young and should get it together. How long have you had him? I bet with the way you are feeding him and your plan he will be a awsome little guy by fair time. I would also love to see his finish picture. Now on a serious note, watch his back end, they kick like the devil


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Good cross, but to be honest not an outstanding individual representative of the cross. Pour the feed to him, and he should make an ok steer. He has a lot of hair which is great since usually this cross doesnt have a lot of hair. I agree he does need more butt but I disagree about the temperament thing - there is good and bad in all breeds, I havent found this cross particularly aggressive, and this little guy has a soft eye and does not have a wild look about him. He has a very good topline and I think clipped and prettied up he is going to be a nice looking steer - I just think he may lack the power to get up over the big muscled steers. 

It really depends on whether you are showing him at a small county fair or if you are aiming to hit the major steer show circuit type events. I think he could be a very good steer at a local level, but not so much if you were wanting to go the big guns. 

Good luck with him, have fun! 

By the way, if you hadnt said the cross, I really would have picked him as a murray grey cross, not char/angus


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree he's gonna need a lot of feeding to bulk up. I can definitely see the angus in the leg structure and the head/neck area, and see the Charolais in the coat and rump. He's a touch lean. Try worming him. I would recommend calf manna as a top dressing also.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are some other angles of him


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree, his rump is small. I'd like to see a picture of him from straight behind. DONT GET KICKED!

Other than that he'll be a decent steer. Hes got a pretty straight back, even though he is a bit butt high. His legs are nice, and overall he blends in and is balanced. 

Get a halter on him ASAP. The smaller they are when you do it the better. Drives me nuts that kids wait until their steer is 1000 + pounds before they halter break it. then they complain and have problems with it because its so big. If you need pointers on training just ask me, I've halter broke about 50 by now... Not all of them very tame either.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Broken arrow this is an old thread ...


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

What's wrong with bringing up old threads?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

MollieGoat said:


> What's wrong with bringing up old threads?


Nothing but typically as a general rule, they have been "resolved" by the time they're brought up later.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

This was quite a long time ago, I will have some pictures to update.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Whoops, I ment to put this on another thread


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Just ignore those goat pictures! Anyways here he is a couple months later


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good! Can't wait to see some pictures of him all clipped up and fit!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know much about steer, but I would say he looks fine


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

I dont know much about show steers but he looks good to me haha. The goats are great looking too even if they weren't meant to be on here lol.

And I have to say WOW! Im guessing thats where you live? It's beautiful! Where is it?... You dont have to answer, that sounds kinda creepy ... So much open land! Where im from there is nothing but swampland and pine trees we have a lot of fields but they are all separated by woods  lol ...I'd love to live somewhere like that one day


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

He matured out real nice. I hope you're able to appreciate him and really emphasize the good traits when you fit him. Do you keep sprinklers or fans over him in the barn?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I really like him, he looks so much like my steer this year, but mines a full black Angus. 

If you need tips on fitting him for show, let me know. May be hard to help over the internet but I'll try. I've been showing cattle for 7 years this year.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonfire98 said:


> I dont know much about show steers but he looks good to me haha. The goats are great looking too even if they weren't meant to be on here lol.
> 
> And I have to say WOW! Im guessing thats where you live? It's beautiful! Where is it?... You dont have to answer, that sounds kinda creepy ... So much open land! Where im from there is nothing but swampland and pine trees we have a lot of fields but they are all separated by woods  lol ...I'd love to live somewhere like that one day


Thanks!I live in North Dakota! We have recently got a whole lot of rain,so it's beautiful!


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> He matured out real nice. I hope you're able to appreciate him and really emphasize the good traits when you fit him. Do you keep sprinklers or fans over him in the barn?


I unfortunately don't, it would probably help of I did though.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

BrokenArrowRanch said:


> I really like him, he looks so much like my steer this year, but mines a full black Angus.
> 
> If you need tips on fitting him for show, let me know. May be hard to help over the internet but I'll try. I've been showing cattle for 7 years this year.


I'm a newbie at showing cattle! Where do you think I should clip him at besides the obvious(head,neck)?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

lansterlou said:


> This is my charloais/angus steer. I will be showing him in July. I just got him a couple days ago, do you think he will do good in show? I feed him about 7lbs of feed( will increase gradually)


I don't know anything about cows or showing but he is a cutie


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Are your shows slick or fuzzy shows?


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Are your shows slick or fuzzy shows?


Fuzzy


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Have you started washing him 2x/day and training his hair up?


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Your steer looks pretty well balanced. To help him gain more weight sweet feed always helps.They also like alfalfa hay better than any other kind. Also ground corn wouldnt hurt either. Dont worry about feeding him to much because the more he eats the better.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, definitely get training his hair. That can make a difference between 1st and 4th place. Brush/ comb the hair at an angle upwards from his back hock towards the top of his shoulder. Keep him out of the sun and cool to allow hair growth. 

Here, we shave the entire underside, leaving hair only between the back legs ( surrounding the scrotum). Heads are shaved and tails from about 3-4 inches from the top to just where the long tail hair really starts to grow at the bottom. Then, trim the long tail hair off at the bottom to make a nice poofy tail. I trim mine so that it take up the space between their legs where they need more muscle. Hard to explain. 
The neck gets clipped, long hairs only.

Then, once you fit him, and bring the leg hair up, trim off any wild hair and try to get the legs to look square, but not unnaturally square...

You may want to consider a sweat collar to get some of that excess brisket off. 

He looks nice and square. Is getting some nice stiffle and rear muscle. 

Don't forget to get his hooves trimmed so he stands more square for you.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of him blowed dried. The show is in a week! Can you see any spots on him that should specially be clipped? I clipped his head and some above that. I will post pictures of him all prettied up later. Thanks for any tips you have all gave me!


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

When you blow him out, make sure that you start at the neck and blow all the hair forward. It will make him look choppy if all the hair is going different directions. I would clip his head, neck, and brisket. Then do his navel and some on his underline to make it strait. Don't forget to do his tail too.


----------

